# Desert Tortoise - Substrate Humidity



## Reptile_Rapunzel (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi there I am new to tortoises and new to the forum, I would greatly appreciate comments and information on my desert tortoiseâ€™s substrate (Bark, coir, soil) in an outdoor enclosure with in a hide. I have an XL igloo dog house (40"x40"x30.5"H) for one of two hides within the outdoor enclosure; the other is a buried pot at the opposite end of the enclosure. The current substrate; I am temporarily using is a bit of orchard grass hay, the rest of the bale I donated to my local horse/donkey rescue. So now that I got rid of the hay I now am going to use fine orchid bark (fir bark) and coco coir maybe with some native soil. The fact that he is a â€œDesertâ€ tortoise makes me think he doesnâ€™t need too much humidity, and I know wild tortoises urinate and defecate in there hides which makes the hide moist. Are these ideal substrates for this type of outdoor enclosure? Should I use a mix of substrates or a single substrate? (Bark, coir, soil) if a mix what ratio? How moist should I keep the substrate? What should my hygrometer read in the dog house hide? What is the appropriate humidity/temperature inside the hide? (I am also open to switch the hide to a Rubbermaid deck box if that would be more ideal) Thanks so much in advance and I look forward to the knowledge and discussions Sincerely, New tortoise advocate


----------



## reticguy76 (Sep 20, 2012)

How big is your dt ??


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2012)

For living outdoors, most people just use whatever dirt is already there. If your tortoise is an adult, you really don't need to worry about humidity. The best thing for them is a burrow to hang out in. "Natural" burrows can sometimes be risky, but you can make your own pretty easily.


----------



## reticguy76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Exactly. Thats why I was asking size. As Tom said, adults can just go out and live in a natural yard. If its a baby, I nice small enclsosed area or table is a good way for a baby dt to live


----------



## Reptile_Rapunzel (Sep 21, 2012)

*substrate humidity question*

My desert tortoise is between five to ten years old and around eight inches. I was just thinking that if within his hide use bark/coir/native soil that it would be easy to dig in however would it be too moist with the bark and coir mixture?â€¦ I was going to soak the coir to expand it, but I am not planning on remoistening it within the hide... Thanks for the input I appreciate the help


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Reptile_Rapunzel:

I have two Gopherus agassizii about 5 years old. They have been living outside for the past three years. Naturally, I've been bringing them in on cold nights and during the winter, but when they're outside, their pen is build right on the ground. We have heavy clay soil with bermuda grass and weeds. I have to water the grass about once a week to keep it growing, and the tortoises have a plant saucer sunk into the ground filled with water. When they get to be as old as this, they no longer need the heavy moisture to keep them from pyramiding. They will provide their own moisture inside the hiding place by pooping and peeing in there.

Personally, I don't like coconut coir. If you can't have the regular soil from outside and you have to have a substrate, then I prefer cypress mulch or orchid bark.


----------

